# Zensur??



## Otzi (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

Habe gerade mal in älteren Beiträgen gestöbert und da ist mir folgender Beitrag von mir aus dem Thema "Bikeläden in Darmstadt" aufgefallen, der offensichtlich von jemandem geändert wurde, ohne es zu vermerken:


Zitat:

Shopbeschreibung unter www.downhill-suedhessen.de:

Mountainbikeladen Jörg Wellmann Ulmenweg 12 , 64380 Rossdorf-Gundernhausen , Tel. 06071-44293 , www.wellmannbikes.de , High End Laden , eher auf den Alpencrosser ausgelegt , aber seit beginn des Freeride-Booms auch mehr Spaßorientierte Räder im Programm . Vorteil :recht umfangreiches Lager an ausgefallenen Kleinteilen. Bikes von Rocky Mountain , Brodie , Cannondale , Tomac ... :


Hihi, der Kommentar hätte von mir sein können... stimmt nämlich genau!

Gruß Otzi

Zitat Ende


Es fehlt hier nämlich ein Teil, bei dem Herr Wellmann als arrogant beschrieben wird!  In der Originalbeschreibung bei www.downhill-suedhessen.de fehlt dieser Teil jetzt auch, offenbar auf sanften Druck von Herrn Wellmann...

Ist mir auch wurscht, er kann seine Räder verkaufen wem er will, ich gehe da sowieso nicht mehr hin, was mir aber stinkt, ist daß ein Beitrag von mir offenbar von einem Mod verändert wurde, daß er nicht mehr sinnvoll ist (siehe mein letzter Satz, der bezog sich nämlich auf die ursprünglich beschriebene Arroganz des Herrn Wellmann) und diese Änderung auch nicht erkennbar gemacht wird durch einen entsprechenden Hinweis des Mods!!


Schon sehr seltsam...

Otzi


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2003)

weisst du noch was rauseditiert wurde?

weil würde mich schon interessiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (1. Februar 2003)

den Rest kann sich jeder denken. Der Moderator hat in meinem Sinne gehandelt und den Beitrag entfernt,
Grüße
Tom


----------



## mankra (1. Februar 2003)

Ok, ist irgendwie zu verstehen. 
Sollte aber das nächste mal trotzdem ein Vermerk dabei sein.


----------



## Otzi (1. Februar 2003)

genau!!


an Hugo,

schau bei googe im Archiv, da stehts     


Gruß otzi


----------



## Thomas (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mankra _
> *Ok, ist irgendwie zu verstehen.
> Sollte aber das nächste mal trotzdem ein Vermerk dabei sein. *


da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. Ist in der Hektik wohl untergegangen.
Tom


----------



## Otzi (2. Februar 2003)

ok, Thema damit erledigt.


Gruß Otzi


----------



## Andreas (3. Februar 2003)

Ich hab den Beitrag abgeaendert. Es handelte sich um ein Zitat von einer Shop-
beschreibung von Downhill-Suedhessen.de. Jan hat die Shopbeschreibung 
abgeandert und ich hab das Zitat dann auf den "neusten Stand" gebracht.
Sorry, haette einen Kommentar hinterlassen sollen. Das hat frueher die
Forensoftware erledigt.


----------



## richtig (30. November 2006)

oh, shit. das thema ist ja JAHRE alt... sorry. zu spät gesehen. hier trotzdem der beitrag:

"da muss ich aber mal ein gutes wort einlegen... 

der jörg verkauft mit herz und seele - das ist klar - und zwischen der  bike-beratung eines offensichtlich zahlungskräftigen kunden um die vierzig und dem "habt ihr auch'n demo da-warenanfasser" fällt die wahl des erfahrenen verkäufers klar auf den zahlungswilligeren und zahlungskräftigeren kunden.

ich (mitte/ende 20 - mäßig zahlungskräftig) kaufe bei jörg keine räder (ich denke auch nicht, dass ich die zielgruppe bin) gehe aber hin und wieder gerne mal vorbei, wenn ich klein- oder ersatzteile brauche, weil er, wenn er zeit hat, einen kaffee anbietet und ne runde mit einem quatscht, auch wenn ich letztendlich nur mit ner ahead-kralle rausgehe.

und was die jungs in der werkstatt betrifft: die sind trotz scheinbarer "reserviertheit" oberklasse, hilfsbereit und echt nett.

und dass einem an schlechten tagen das ewige "lächeln für den kunden" auch mal zum hals raushängt kann ja wohl jeder verstehen.

euer moralapostel"


----------

